# DIY Overflow box



## cheseboy

Since someone deleted my topic. :rip: 

I have a question. I am DIYing an overflow box and here is what I am going by. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_overflow.php . Except I have decided to scale down the box by cuting all the measurments in half. I am being very careful with this DIY since I don't want water on my floor (neither does anyone else in my family). So I have constructed models of the regular and sized down overflows. I have attached a txt with my measurments. 

WIll the small box work? or should I go with the big?

*Big Box:*


*Small Box:*


----------



## harif87

....I know the thread is over 5 months old.......but, cheseboy did you have any luck with the overflow? Im planning on making one myslef...


----------



## azn1stknightsou

I cant tell that well, but are you simply using cardboard? And is that duct tape I see?


----------

